# Knitted Clogs



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Whipped these up last night. A friend gave me the pattern.Suppposed to be in double knitting wool but had some leftover 10ply.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love these slippers. Are they for children or adults?


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Very cosy & comfy


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Would love pattern if you are sharing???These look so comfy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

They look so comfy!That is some fast work.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, nice slippers. looks comfortable to wear around the house.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Look so comfy!


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

They look so comfortable! Simple and functional, just like I like it. If you are sharing the pattern I would like a copy. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Look so comfy, quick work to.


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

ditto on the pattern look comfy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love the slippers. They look so comfy. They also look like they could be for a child, but could be made larger for an adult, or is that just the camera angle? I, too would like a copy of the pattern if you are posting it. I can't believe you made them all in one night.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them! Please add me to the list of those who would like the pattern.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Very nice...and please add me to the list of ladies if you are going to share the pattern.
thanks


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

I love the clogs. I too would love the pattern. I am always looking for something different for the kids at Christmas. These would be perfect...but, the kids are adults now so I hope the size is an adult. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job!!! They sure look cozy. Always looking for nice warm slippers here in Ontario. Seems we have July and winter these days. I seem to remember working in shorts from March Break to Thanksgiving now there only seems to be a few days of summer when I'm not wearing a sweater or at least a long sleeved shirt. Best thing about that is I can knit, knit, knit without only having to choose small items so as not to get too hot. Would love to have a link to the pattern if possible. Thanks in advance and happy knitting Norah
[email protected]


----------



## knittingmama319 (May 18, 2011)

Pattern please?! Would LOVE to make a pair for my new baby girl!


----------



## lorraine parkinson (Jun 25, 2011)

love them add my name to the list for a pattern


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

me too, me too!! my email is [email protected] have 25 immediate family members, and as I am dirt poor this year, will be making something for everyone and these are perfect...would LOVE to have this pattern for adults/children...thanks so much! Debbie Chambers


----------



## 704jackson (Apr 6, 2011)

This is will make great Christmas presents and stocking stufers! Would love to have the pattern as well.
[email protected]
Thanks for posting your work.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Love them!! Great Christmas idea. Please add me to your pattern list: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Long list for pattern huh? I want to be added also. They are wonderful and would like to give them a try. Happy Day.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

spoons4me said:


> me too, me too!! my email is [email protected] have 25 immediate family members, and as I am dirt poor this year, will be making something for everyone and these are perfect...would LOVE to have this pattern for adults/children...thanks so much! Debbie Chambers


Hey, Bama-gal...I'm an 'olemiss'..where did we get the expression "dirt poor"? Hildy


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

love the pattern. I too am poor as a church mouse this year too many car breakdowns. So please, please share pattern!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

love love love them!
please tell me 
how / where can i find the pattern?
tia
kay


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

I just love them hope you can share the pattern!!!!!


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

Just adding my plea to the others who are requesting the pattern!


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Love em! Pattern please? [email protected]


----------



## maggiewakesup (May 19, 2011)

Would you share the pattern? These are wonderful.


----------



## Brigitte (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice!!! would like to have the pattern too.


----------



## mslipps (Jun 25, 2011)

would love to have the pattern too [email protected]


----------



## sandyfair (May 8, 2011)

I too would love the pattern. They're great, and look so comfy. My g-kids would love them for Xmas. Would you share?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Great slippers. Please post pattern.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## ToniB (Apr 6, 2011)

They look comfortable and won't slip off. If you can share the pattern, I would love to have a copy also. Thanks in advance if you can share. email is: [email protected]
Thank you for sharing your project.


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

'Love 'em! Pattern [email protected]


----------



## Roselyn (Jun 12, 2011)

If you are sharing pattern would like a copy [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I too, would like the pattern.


----------



## Lois Brower (May 26, 2011)

I also would like to be added to the list for the pattern. Thanks in advance. Loie [email protected]


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

they are so sweet. if you can share i would love the pattern as well


----------



## linsim57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Love these slipper, any chance to share the pattern
Thank you,
Linda


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

I would also like the pattern. PM me if you are sharing, and I will PM my email.
Thanks!


----------



## nanabananad (Jun 11, 2011)

Would love the pattern as well. Thank you in advance. [email protected]


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Carolyn Rose, I too would like the pattern. [email protected] THANK you so very much!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are really great, I too would like the pattern.


----------



## BlueBird (Feb 1, 2011)

Like the clogs - great Christmas gifts - I would like the pattern also (if you are able to share)


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like we're on our own, there is a similar pattern on Ravelry


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I, too, would love the pattern. At least tell us where we could get it. I imagine that it is in the middle of the night while I write this at 10:15 AM in Michigan and you are going to be shocked when you get up tomorrow morning with a hundred or so requests for your pattern. Put my name on the list if you can share!!
[email protected]


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

love them! they look so cozy and like they would stay on well. Please add me to the list if you are passing out the pattern.

Well done!
b.


----------



## Angi (May 13, 2011)

so cute!Looks like they would stay on well!


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

Please. Would love to have the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Please add me to your pattern list if you can share it. They look so comfy and look like they could be made for all members of the family. My email is [email protected]


----------



## JO JO (Jun 18, 2011)

THEY ARE JUST THE BEST, LOVE LOVE THEM, SHARING THE PATTERN? [email protected] THANKS JO JO


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

How adorable! Love easy slippers..... would you share the pattern? Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## jsprues (May 27, 2011)

Those look comfy. I would like the pattern to , Please. Sheila


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Fun project - new pattern, one that I haven't seen before. Would also love to have a copy. Thank you.


----------



## cats (May 10, 2011)

Wow! Put me on your list too please!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice, love them.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

CarolynRose: Do we have to send our email? That would be such a chore for you. Can't you just post the pattern and we can all print it out from that? Looking forward to it as soooooooo many seem to be. Thanks


----------



## jsprues (May 27, 2011)

I dont know how to get the pattern. Dont know what to do. Any suggestion?Sheila


----------



## Bobbie Jo (Jun 10, 2011)

I love them, please put me on the list who want a pattern


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi ~ I'm brand new to site and I have been looking for a quick slipper pattern! Would love the pattern if you can easily send it!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

jsprues said:


> I dont know how to get the pattern. Dont know what to do. Any suggestion?Sheila


You can go the person who posted the picture and click on her name. A page will come up and a dark capital letters say PM. Click on that, and a box will open. Ask for the pattern to the clogs and be sure to leave your email address. Hit send. And hopefully she will send them back to you. But stand in line, there are about a thousand of us who asked first! hee hee hee hee


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

oh gosh, I love them, would you be willing to share the pattern?

If so, please PM me here !!!!

Laney from Ohio


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WEll - Carolyn Rose You certainly opened Pandora's Box.... Everyone has fallen in love with your clogs. I am going to send a PM with my e-mail, just in case you are shtring, but will also check back here to see if you post a reference.


----------



## Talulah (Jan 22, 2011)

Would love the pattern as well! I live in regular clogs...would love to come home to these! m


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow everybody!!! I just read through the entire thread, hoping there would be reference to the pattern!!! It's so nicw when the author of the post keeps up with the thread--I will be watching to see if the pattern source is revealed for our access!!


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Writer (Apr 26, 2011)

Carolyn Rose, looks like you have a landslide on your hands. But those are the best looking clogs I've seen so please add my address to your ever-growing list and thanks in advance. [email protected]


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Carolyn Rose lives in Austrailia. It's in the middle of the night there!! What a surprise she'll have when she wakes up tomorrow morning!!!!!


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love the pattern also. Love to make cozy stuff for chemo folks. So many people make hats and slippers are great also. My husband was always so very cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too, me too. I want the pattern please.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

I also love these slippers, if you are sending out the pattern can you please add me to the LONG list. Thanks Wendy email address [email protected]


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Please add me to the pattern list. Christmas is never out of my mind. They are so nice.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all, I know these aren't like Carolyn Rose's but I was looking through Ravelry and found some that look very warm and cuddley. Give a look!
http://www.crochetandknitting.com/mocslipk.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers

http://web.archive.org/web/20070823143215/http://www.spinderellas.com/patterns/papuchi+slippers.pdf

http://mindie.wordpress.com/2010/04/05/duffers-a-quick-and-easy-19-row-felted-slipper-pattern/


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Hi all, I know these aren't like Carolyn Rose's but I was looking through Ravelry and found some that look very warm and cuddley. Give a look!
> http://www.crochetandknitting.com/mocslipk.htm
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers
> ...


Thanks Judy, They look interesting, will try to make some. Wendy


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

Add my name to the long list requesting a pattern...took you one night!...ha...will take me two weeks probably!...


----------



## tweety8563 (Jan 21, 2011)

I would surly like to have the pattern to if u are sharing [email protected]


----------



## momercy (May 6, 2011)

Please add me to the list for the pattern, agree, would make nice Christmas gifts. Thanks in [email protected]


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Please also add me to the list would love to make some for Christmas as well

Anne


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Just adorable. Would love the pattern Can you share?


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love the pattern too. Beautiful.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Would love to have this pattern, if you can share. Thanks


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Add another one to the list for the pattern, they are just great, many thanks
[email protected]


----------



## beckybrunner (May 8, 2011)

If you decide to share the pattern for the clogs, I would really like a copy. They look really comfortable.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

hope i'm not to late to get my name on the longgggg list count me in please i just loveee them
Bamster


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everybody..have been watching the "clog" craze off and on all day and it amazes me and I have come up with some statistics that some will be critical of..so be it. Each one could have knitted a pair while waiting to hear from Carolyn Rose. There is a pattern on Ravelry that cost $4.95, and approximately 70 of you want the pattern, so Carolyn should or could make $350 from this posting. Hopefully her pattern is free. Has anyone searched besides Judy? Ravelry has 45 pages of thumbnails and I only got as far as p.25. Amazing ideas of all sizes! Now don't beat me up over this..just having fun. I've actually spent time trying to answer xarriage's "puzzle" on chitchat today. All in good spirit..Hildy


----------



## Mady (Mar 21, 2011)

Please, would love the pattern also. [email protected]


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hi everybody..have been watching the "clog" craze off and on all day and it amazes me and I have come up with some statistics that some will be critical of..so be it. Each one could have knitted a pair while waiting to hear from Carolyn Rose. There is a pattern on Ravelry that cost $4.95, and approximately 70 of you want the pattern, so Carolyn should or could make $350 from this posting. Hopefully her pattern is free. Has anyone searched besides Judy? Ravelry has 45 pages of thumbnails and I only got as far as p.25. Amazing ideas of all sizes! Now don't beat me up over this..just having fun. I've actually spent time trying to answer xarriage's "puzzle" on chitchat today. All in good spirit..Hildy


Thanks Hildy. Shows how one can get, well, not rich, but well off selling patterns. That's why I share. I'm dirt poor but because I'm not the only one, I share what I have with others who may be just as poor as me.
By the way, Carolyn Rose lives in Austrailia and when we are going to bed, she'll be getting up to a GREAT BIG SURPRIZE!!!!!


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Love 'em!!!! Pattern please or where to find it? Thank you and happy knitting!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hi everybody..have been watching the "clog" craze off and on all day and it amazes me and I have come up with some statistics that some will be critical of..so be it. Each one could have knitted a pair while waiting to hear from Carolyn Rose. There is a pattern on Ravelry that cost $4.95, and approximately 70 of you want the pattern, so Carolyn should or could make $350 from this posting. Hopefully her pattern is free. Has anyone searched besides Judy? Ravelry has 45 pages of thumbnails and I only got as far as p.25. Amazing ideas of all sizes! Now don't beat me up over this..just having fun. I've actually spent time trying to answer xarriage's "puzzle" on chitchat today. All in good spirit..Hildy


You are so right; I spent time looking for a similar pattern on line...you can skip pattern central...must have looked at no less than 75 patterns. Not there!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody..have been watching the "clog" craze off and on all day and it amazes me and I have come up with some statistics that some will be critical of..so be it. Each one could have knitted a pair while waiting to hear from Carolyn Rose. There is a pattern on Ravelry that cost $4.95, and approximately 70 of you want the pattern, so Carolyn should or could make $350 from this posting. Hopefully her pattern is free. Has anyone searched besides Judy? Ravelry has 45 pages of thumbnails and I only got as far as p.25. Amazing ideas of all sizes! Now don't beat me up over this..just having fun. I've actually spent time trying to answer xarriage's "puzzle" on chitchat today. All in good spirit..Hildy
> ...


Don't you know it?!! Do you like Ravelry? It's one of my favorite "go to" sites for just about anything. Hey, a 'bamagal' used 'dirt poor' today and since I'm really from Miss. I asked where we got the expression. I get by these days and say "I'm financially challenged"...same thing!! I'm so blessed in many other ways that sharing is a must. Curious to hear who's pattern the clogs are. Hildy


----------



## icandoitnow (May 23, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE PATTERN AS WELL. They look so cozy and I have seven boys to knit for Christmas. My Email address is [email protected]


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Your clogs are very cute. They look like a combination of a pattern in a book I have and a pair of slippers I've been making. If you decide to post the pattern, please let me know as I'd like to try making your style.

newkntr


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the slippers and would appreciate the pattern if possible. 
Had a look on line and found these links, again not the same but interesting
http://www.stitchdiva.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=SDS-029
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-clog-slippers
http://www.knittingatknoon.com/slipperpatt.html
and this site which has heaps LOL
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/slippers.php


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Shall we ALL wish Carolyn a very GOOD MORNING?

Good Morning Carolyn!

Lois


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Hi all, I know these aren't like Carolyn Rose's but I was looking through Ravelry and found some that look very warm and cuddley. Give a look!
> http://www.crochetandknitting.com/mocslipk.htm
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers
> ...


Thank you for the sites. Have copied the non-felted by Yuko Nakamura and the Duffers - quick & easy felted slippers. They look like good ones and I appreciate you sharing these. It saves us lots of searching. Anxious to knit these up.


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Have made several pairs of the duffers and they are wonderful. Very easy to make also.


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

newkntr said:


> Have made several pairs of the duffers and they are wonderful. Very easy to make also.


Thanks for that. I'm not extremely experienced. Just finished my first pair of socks this month so am ready to tackle various kinds of slippers. Have always wanted to try felting.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > hildy3 said:
> ...


Hi Hildy,
I love Ravelry!! Finding new stuff for my "to do" list all the time there.
My mom is Hungarien (sp?) and they farmed after her dad hurt himself in the coal mines down South. The land was not very good and things didn't grow well. I suppose she heard others say "dirt poor" but that's when she used the phrase. It just sounds like r-e-a-l-l-y poor!! Husband hasn't work in over a year and a half. Only 59 and can't get social security yet. NO ONE is hireing in Michigan. Talk about tough times but we just keep pluggin' along. I guess we are "dirt poor"!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just two much! And knitted in one night! Love the clogs. They couldn't be cuter.


----------



## WAYoverthehill (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been looking for a few weeks now for clog slipper pattern that I like. This is it!!! Add me to the list also.
Thanks


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

Would also love to have your clog pattern if possible and thanks in advance. [email protected]


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

It seems that we are all ready for slippers. Hope she gets to post the pattern


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Have just emailed Carolyn Rose about the clogs.
Carolyn lives in New Zealand (same as me) and we are way ahead of you all time wise...
I think America has a saying that goes something like...quote "the world has not ended today as it is tomorrow in New Zealand" end of quote (you may correct me if I have misquoted the saying.)

cheers


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> Carolyn Rose lives in Austrailia. It's in the middle of the night there!! What a surprise she'll have when she wakes up tomorrow morning!!!!!


 Carolyn lives in New Zealand approx 2 1/2 flying time away from Australia across the Tasman Sea...but hey who's counting...ggg!!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

WELL it's 2 am here on Long Island NY!! I have been staying awake to see if Carolyn signs in, but my eyes are rolling around now--so I guess I will wait until MY morning!! See everyone tomorrow, same bat-time, same bat-channel!!!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> WELL it's 2 am here on Long Island NY!! I have been staying awake to see if Carolyn signs in, but my eyes are rolling around now--so I guess I will wait until MY morning!! See everyone tomorrow, same bat-time, same bat-channel!!!


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Carolyn lives in New Zealand approx 2 1/2 flying time away from Australia across the Tasman Sea...but hey who's counting...ggg!!![/quote]

When I was last in NZ I saw a tea towel that showed Australia as the island on NZ's west coast.... loved it.....


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

I will join the very long list of those waiting for a pattern to be "published". What a success story ! Great way to use up left-over yarn and so snuggly looking for winter ( in Australia and N.Z. ) at present.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I, too like the pattern and would like to have a copy if you are sharing. My email is [email protected] I have 2 daughters, a son, son-in-law,an almost daughter-in-law, five grandkids, and 6 1/2 great grandkids, so could make a lot of feet warm. lol If you can share, thanks in advance.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

i hope she posts the pattern as there are pages & pages (including me now) of people anxious for it.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

well, there is one more to the list. I also would like the pattern if at all possible. It's 7:37 a.m. here in michigan usa thanks barb

[email protected] thanks


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I sent her a PM yesterday asking for the pattern...no response as of today.....hope we hear from her..so we can all get going on our Christmas list!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
It is winter time here in New Zealand and has been quite wet and cold so am wondering if Carolyn Rose may have the dreaded flu going around. Hope not for her sake..but maybe that is why we are not hearing from her... if that is the case she has a big surprise waiting for her when she gets to her computer eh!!!
Hope all is well with you and yours Carolyn.
cheers
Yvonne


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

She probably took one look at her post and threw her computer out the back door!! She's a very popular girl!!


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

They are terrific. Please add me to the list if you have the pattern. Thanks vonni


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > WELL it's 2 am here on Long Island NY!! I have been staying awake to see if Carolyn signs in, but my eyes are rolling around now--so I guess I will wait until MY morning!! See everyone tomorrow, same bat-time, same bat-channel!!!
> ...


8:50 am Sunday morning here on Long Island, NY--80 degrees, sunny--nice beach day--but the 3 cats and I are waiting to see if there is a finale imminent in Carolyn's Keen Mystery lol . . .


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! shes gonna take one look at this thread and at her PMs and say those people need to get a life! LOL!!!


----------



## terryobrion (Mar 16, 2011)

Add me also to the ever growing list of pattern requesters!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Carolyn Rose, I too would like the pattern. [email protected] THANK you so very much!!


Hi Kichi! So glad to see you back. I've missed you and hope all is well at your house. Hildy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everbody!!! Y'all still there? Well, yesterday, I decided to keep a count, and there are now 90 ladies (as of 10:30 a.m. edt)who are waiting for a slipper pattern!! Unbelievable! Only a group of knitters would be this patient! I don't even want the pattern, but it sure is entertaining watching the list grow, and I have searched for you, also, to no avail. Sorry. So, where is the mystery lady from NZ? Does she really exist? Who posted the clogs? We must call in Poirot or Nero Wolfe to solve this..but not til it reaches 100! Hang in there..I'm headed to the beach..will check in later..Hildy (love ya')


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hi everbody!!! Y'all still there? Well, yesterday, I decided to keep a count, and there are now 90 ladies (as of 10:30 a.m. edt)who are waiting for a slipper pattern!! Unbelievable! Only a group of knitters would be this patient! I don't even want the pattern, but it sure is entertaining watching the list grow, and I have searched for you, also, to no avail. Sorry. So, where is the mystery lady from NZ? Does she really exist? Who posted the clogs? We must call in Poirot or Nero Wolfe to solve this..but not til it reaches 100! Hang in there..I'm headed to the beach..will check in later..Hildy (love ya')


I think Miss Marple would be a better choice for this job. Lol. Beppy


----------



## Budster (Mar 7, 2011)

Add me to the list. I have also been watching the list grow. The slippers are just too cute!


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

Beppy I agree Miss M was a knitter which does make her the more suited detective...... Donna


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

...not to mention my college econ professor...something about suppy and demand?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am with you Beppy we need to get Miss M on the case!
something must be done because I keep running upstairs to check to see if shes posted the pattern yet or sent it to my email address...this is too funny I am getting nothing done but sure am getting my cardio in running up and down the stairs...lol


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

Could you please post the pattern for these?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

MarciaV said:


> Could you please post the pattern for these?


Start at Page one and read the whole thread==you don''''t want to miss any of it!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> MarciaV said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please post the pattern for these?
> ...


Ok, Kippy..I'm at 94, but I'm not counting repeats, you rascal! hahaha Is this insane? I'm surprised it's only at p.9. Sure hope Carolyn Rose didn't go on a 2 week vacation! By the way, I have the pattern and have made 3 pr. today. What??? Nobody asked if someone else has the pattern! Only kidding, folks..if you're going to storm the bastile, go to N. Z. not Fl. I think I'd better quit while I'm behind.. :lol: Hildy


----------



## cindy55 (Mar 21, 2011)

add me to the list for the slipper pattern. [email protected]


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol Hildy careful if you are holding out on us..I am in orlando and can jump in car to find you!! Wink wink!


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > MarciaV said:
> ...


Ok. 3 pair one day????? How about you ending the suspense or are we trying to reach over 15 pages filled with requests? Wouldn't that be a record? Your're right, no one did ask the all important question of who else can share that pattern. Are you?
This has been rather a fun post esp calling Miss Marple, the knitting crime solver!


----------



## ToniB (Apr 6, 2011)

I think this is a hoot - there are sooooo many people that
would like to have this pattern. Why? To me it looks like a quick project, a project for a present for someone - birthday, Christmas, etc. Something to go to when a person gets tired or frustrated with whatever else is being worked on. Wouldn't it be something if we "all" sent her one of our "sharing patterns" no matter what it would be. She would have so many "free" patterns of many different items and from literally all over the world.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

Well Carolyn... there is your cue...if we want the pattern we have to trade it for one we have. Since I'm working on boy baby things and men's cardigans what would you like in exchange for the clog pattern?????????


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

great idea , i'm on it. Let you know if I get a respond. Later!


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

I would like to knit a pair, they look so comfortable and warm. please may I have the pattern, Sky


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

We have so many free pattern sites among us, Carolyn will never have to want or ask for any pattern for the rest of her life. I would gladly send her about 50 sites in exchange for the clog pattern. LOL


----------



## Vicky1946 (Jun 15, 2011)

please send the pattern: [email protected]


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Lol Hildy careful if you are holding out on us..I am in orlando and can jump in car to find you!! Wink wink!


Wonderful! Now we can add a game of "hide and seek"..I hide, you seek! I'm a VIP in FTPP. Good luck!


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Add me to that list for the pattern. Are we all just blowing in the wind? What do you think?


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

WOW could not believe my eyes when I checked my emails this Morning.I am in New Zealand not Australia.
Will scan pattern tonight & do my best to send to everyone that has replied.If I miss anyone please let me know.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

mamaski said:


> Add me to that list for the pattern. Are we all just blowing in the wind? What do you think?


Kay! You win the gold ring!! You are number 100!!!


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I was reluctant at first to ask, risking issues of copyright etc but............if you are going to scan and send could I also have a copy please? If you could pm it I would appreciate it butifthat causes problems let me know and I will post my address.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

These are for babies & up to 2 years.COuld be adapted I'm sure


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> WOW could not believe my eyes when I checked my emails this Morning.I am in New Zealand not Australia.
> Will scan pattern tonight & do my best to send to everyone that has replied.If I miss anyone please let me know.


Honey, everybody knows where you are, but not where you've been today! Welcome! We hit 100, yes, 100 posts asking for your pattern! I think everyone will agree that posting the pattern on this thread will be easiest because not all sent an email. For now, tell us who's pattern it is, please Hildy


----------



## debknitter57 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello,
I haven't seen these knitted clogs before! Would you mind sharing this pattern with me? I would like to make these for Christmas for my grandchildren.
Many Thanks!
Debbie


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

is this pattern available? karenknit ([email protected]


----------



## marybelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Could I have the pattern too, please? My email address is [email protected]


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Carolyn Rose said:


> WOW could not believe my eyes when I checked my emails this Morning.I am in New Zealand not Australia.
> Will scan pattern tonight & do my best to send to everyone that has replied.If I miss anyone please let me know.


We are so happy to hear from you. How can we make this easy for you? Do you want all our emails or are you posting it here? Make it easy on yourself. We're just excited about getting the pattern and thank you very much.


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

They are just terrific! Would just LOVE to have this pattern - if you are kind enough to share it. I can just imagine this in a zillion colors. I am Lola at: [email protected]


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

carolyn rose, I would suspect that posting the pattern on this forum would be the easiest for you. However, make it easy on yourself. In the future, wherever knitters gather, they will talk in hushed tones about "the master post". The one that had all knittingdome in suspense. And your name will be held in high esteem along with the knitter who invented the SSK and the blind underhanded kumquat pattern. LOL


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

So I have read allllll the posts and now we are on page 11 and I would like the pattern also. This should really be a KOL. Please post on forum. Can't believe how we all love the slippers.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

I love this pattern. Would like it for adults! You are a wonderful knitter.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

caroline rose, i too love the pattern. will look for you to post it on kp. isn't it incredible the number of people from all over who will make these slippers and tell the recipient that they are one of many many owners of slippers from the longest thread ever on knitting paradise.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

What I like about the pattern is the shape...it looks like a real slipper. When I was young we wore the slipper sock called a granny slipper...it was so soft that it was always falling off. This clog wraps up to the ankle and looks like it has some substance and stablity. Sorry to hear the pattern is for a child, I know I will be adapting it for an adult. MAYBE all of the KP knitter who make adult or older child sizes could post their instructions on this sight so we can compare with each other, especially helpful for those of us who are just learning to adapt patterns.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

What I like about the pattern is the shape...it looks like a real slipper. When I was young we wore the slipper sock called a granny slipper...it was so soft that it was always falling off. This clog wraps up to the ankle and looks like it has some substance and stablity. Sorry to hear the pattern is for a child, I know I will be adapting it for an adult. MAYBE all of the KP knitter who make adult or older child sizes could post their instructions on this sight so we can compare with each other, especially helpful for those of us who are just learning to adapt patterns.


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

oops I meant to write site not sight........... post on this site.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> kippyfure said:
> 
> 
> > MarciaV said:
> ...


Hildy--that may set a record as the best post ever!! Just three pair? Piker!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Carolyn Rose, I would like to have the pattern also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > kippyfure said:
> ...


Yes, but that was without a pattern!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Knitted clogs are so cute. Please send the pattern to [email protected]

Many, many thanks in advance!


----------



## linda benton (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the slippers, and if you share the pattern, please add me to your list! Tk u


----------



## linda benton (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry I asked to be added to your email list for the clogs but failed to add my email address. [email protected]

Linda Benton Justin TX


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Hildy3 -- when you're good, you're good!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Carolyn Rose said:
> 
> 
> > WOW could not believe my eyes when I checked my emails this Morning.I am in New Zealand not Australia.
> ...


You didn't count me Hildy because I asked her in a PM and not on the thread!  I wonder how many others did the same - maybe another 100?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

...and I'm counting on a post, too, as I am sure is the case with many others once we saw how many addresses were being provided for response from Carolyn Rose. Think of all of the knitting time lost if she responds individually!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

mamaski said:


> Carolyn Rose said:
> 
> 
> > WOW could not believe my eyes when I checked my emails this Morning.I am in New Zealand not Australia.
> ...


Thanks for offering to share Carolyn Rose....please let us know if you want individual email addresses....hope you publish on this forum. Thanks a mill. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :hunf: :hunf: :roll: :roll:


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

My email is [email protected] Thanks so much.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Think I commented on what wonderful clogs these are - would love the pattern also. [email protected] if you are going to email all of us that have requested the pattern but probably would be easier for you just to post it here, if possible.
Thank you and happy knitting!


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you included me for the pattern [email protected]


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

would love the name of the pattern so we can find it.


----------



## Vicky1946 (Jun 15, 2011)

please e-mail the pattern. Thanks


----------



## Budster (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't give my email address for the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Carolyn Rose said:
> ...


OMG!! didn't think of that! I stopped at 102! You were very smart because the 'hackers' could make a haul on this thread alone. I'll add you on, just so you're counted.. :lol:


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

I sent my address to you through a pm hope you counted me


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Hildy3 -- when you're good, you're good!


Haha..Never been called that...naughty but nice! Had your chocolate today??? :lol: :lol: Hildy


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

So CUTE!!! Would love the pattern, too! [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Hi Carolyn Rose,
You are going to be one heck of a busy lady posting to all the ladies...May I make a suggestion....post the pattern here and then all who want it will have access to it, otherwise you are not going to get anything done for days. 
just my 2 cents worth...
TIA
Yvonne


----------



## JackieN (May 11, 2011)

Add me to the looooong list of pattern requests. They look so comfy and warm. Email is: [email protected]


----------



## katiethompson (Jun 25, 2011)

I Love these (and so would my little grandson) Are they for children or Adults? Sounds great that you did them in an evening - I need fast things to do cos I'm really busy in the summer. Any chance of a link for the pattern? Would really appreceiate it.( [email protected]) thanks in advance.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Would love the pattern thanks!!! [email protected]


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

These are adorable. I'd love the pattern as well. Please send to [email protected] Thanks so much.


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

The days are eternity, the hours drag, the minutes neverending, please end this longing........LOL


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Hildy, NO, things are a mess for me but let's just leave it there. I peek in every now and then. I am here kinda..... Will be back in full when my life takes a 180 turn..... Thanks, Kichi


----------



## LADISKNITTING (Jun 18, 2011)

Would you be so kind to share this pattern or tell me where
I can find this?
Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Hi Hildy, NO, things are a mess for me but let's just leave it there. I peek in every now and then. I am here kinda..... Will be back in full when my life takes a 180 turn..... Thanks, Kichi


Oh, my dear sweet friend..I wish I could help you. You and I have been here a long time "together" and I am with you in spirit and I am with you as close as a PM if you need me. You already know that. I wish I could hug you, so wrap your arms around you and think of me. I love you, Kichi..all of us who know you love you. I wish you a rainbow soon..Hildy


----------



## BlueBird (Feb 1, 2011)

In case you need my e-mail it is [email protected] Thanks again for sharing the pattern Blue bird


----------



## Nancy Murray (Jun 25, 2011)

I would love the [email protected]


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all you "ladies in waiting"! I have a new statistics up-date for you..you may want to sit down. It's 10:40 a.m. in Fl. and to date 110 of you want the mysterious pattern! How long does it take? I had three babies in less time than this, but then I'm not one of the 110. Sorry 'bout that. There's more..post started on 6-24 at 3:42 and it is 6-27. More important and scary is the following..43 have posted their email openly! Welcome hackers!! Y'all have the most clever user names and then you post real email names, so PLEASE, watch your incoming mail. There have been two warnings on the forum in as many days stating we have hackers among us. Now don't jump all over me..I'm your elder, so you have to respect me, or I'm being 'mama bear' trying to protect her cubs! Be careful, stay safe..I wish you slippers soon..in mean time, here is my contribution.
http://bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers just add strap across instep. Hildy


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Hi all you "ladies in waiting"! I have a new statistics up-date for you..you may want to sit down. It's 10:40 a.m. in Fl. and to date 110 of you want the mysterious pattern! How long does it take? I had three babies in less time than this, but then I'm not one of the 110. Sorry 'bout that. There's more..post started on 6-24 at 3:42 and it is 6-27. More important and scary is the following..43 have posted their email openly! Welcome hackers!! Y'all have the most clever user names and then you post real email names, so PLEASE, watch your incoming mail. There have been two warnings on the forum in as many days stating we have hackers among us. Now don't jump all over me..I'm your elder, so you have to respect me, or I'm being 'mama bear' trying to protect her cubs! Be careful, stay safe..I wish you slippers soon..in mean time, here is my contribution.
> http://bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers just add strap across instep. Hildy


I just clicked on your link OOOPs is right!!!!


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

enter maggie slippers in the search field and it will take you to a search list... the top of that list is the correct link...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all you "ladies in waiting"! I have a new statistics up-date for you..you may want to sit down. It's 10:40 a.m. in Fl. and to date 110 of you want the mysterious pattern! How long does it take? I had three babies in less time than this, but then I'm not one of the 110. Sorry 'bout that. There's more..post started on 6-24 at 3:42 and it is 6-27. More important and scary is the following..43 have posted their email openly! Welcome hackers!! Y'all have the most clever user names and then you post real email names, so PLEASE, watch your incoming mail. There have been two warnings on the forum in as many days stating we have hackers among us. Now don't jump all over me..I'm your elder, so you have to respect me, or I'm being 'mama bear' trying to protect her cubs! Be careful, stay safe..I wish you slippers soon..in mean time, here is my contribution.
> ...


Sorry, my bad...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

dsteggs said:


> enter maggie slippers in the search field and it will take you to a search list... the top of that list is the correct link...


Thanks, Donna..I didn't test my own link! That was a real "oopsy"..sorry gals. Thanks for correcting it. I still like some I saw on Ravelry..like their thumbnails.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm already counted as wanting the pattern...but didn't add my email address previously so here it is: [email protected] Thanks so much...


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

hello...I would appreciate the pattern as well...could you email it to me at [email protected] or hotmail...these looks so much nicer than regular slippers...regards, Debbie Chambers


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Have I missed anything has she posted pattern yet?


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

pattern not yet posted


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot for letting me know it isn't posted yet.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone can get a free hotmail account. It's great for things like this where you have no idea who is seeing your post. Extract what you want and delete the rest, because you're sure to get a lot of junk mail. Better it be in the "digital circular file" than in your personal inbox.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Guess I'm not computer literate enough to understand your message beadness. Don't know what you mean. Are we not to respond to any of these posts?


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Guess I'm not computer literate enough to understand your message beadness. Don't know what you mean. Are we not to respond to any of these posts?


Hi Shatzie, hopefully this explanation will help a little:
If you open your internet browser and type in hotmail.com in the url line, it will take you to their site where you can open a free email account. Instead of using your personal email wehre you don't want to get a lot of spam, you can use this account through hotmail. If you post personal information to sites such as this or if you sign up for a contest or anything like that, you will for sure get a lot of spam and mail you do not want in your inbox. Use the free hotmail account just for cases like this. Take out what you want and delete all the rest of the spam and junk email. I hope this made it a little more clear.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

They look comfy and like they would stay on nicely. Look wonderful. Please let me know where I can get the pattern or if you would mind sharing the pattern please. junellen


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, what I wouldn't give for this pattern. There are a lot of patterns for slippers ou there but are not comfy or they don't stay on. Pleeeeease send me the pattern or where I could get it. Thank you so much. Junellen


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Cute!!


Myra


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just sat and read through the whole thread- took me about half an hour. Very entertaining and guess what... yes, I would like the pattern too.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

would love the pattern too. [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Pattern has now been posted. Check Main Topics!

Thanks Carolyn Rose.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Carolyn Rose -- thanks so much! They should be renamed the "Carolyn Rose Famous Knitting Paradise Clogs" -- thank you!


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Pattern has now been posted. Check Main Topics!
> 
> Thanks Carolyn Rose.


Thank you so much Carolyn!!!! Now just have to figure out how to make them in adult sizes. Thanks again!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much Carolyn! you rock!


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

TYVM. We all appreciate the post. Have a great day


----------



## maggiewakesup (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, Carolyn.. much appreciated.
Maggie


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

how do I get the pattern I clicked all topics up above and got nothing. Thanks!


----------



## maggiewakesup (May 19, 2011)

go to main topics and then kiwi clogs


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooh yes pls.... pattern for adults too? [email protected]


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Maggie for helping me. New at computers.


----------



## marybelle (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so very much. Very much appreciated


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

YEAH!!! Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Pattern has now been posted. Check Main Topics!
> 
> Thanks Carolyn Rose.


Thanks so much C.R. It has been fun waiting :lol: and reading the thread.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

bichon said:


> how do I get the pattern I clicked all topics up above and got nothing. Thanks!


Go to "Home" at top of page, click it and then go to "Main" and scroll down til you find it - it's there....that's where I got it.
Good luck!


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Carolyn, we all really appreciate the pattern.


----------



## maggiewakesup (May 19, 2011)

bichon said:


> Thanks Maggie for helping me. New at computers.


You are so very welcome.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

This is so cool...I have a friend expecting a boy so will make these right away...I imagine some of you already have finished yours! If anyone creates an adult size obviously we will all want that too! I assume I am not speaking out of turn here ;^)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Dakotashivers I want an adult pattern if someone comes up with it. I am not that smart. lol


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Dakotashivers I want an adult pattern if someone comes up with it. I am not that smart. lol


Hi! I'm almost done with my first adult sized one- I'm just knitting it with super chunky yarn on size 9 needles. So far so good. I'll post pix when I'm done.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Pam, im excited to see your picture.


----------



## maggiewakesup (May 19, 2011)

pam said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Dakotashivers I want an adult pattern if someone comes up with it. I am not that smart. lol
> ...


Pam ... did you make a modification of the stitch count?


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

Maggie- the only thing I modified so far is the length of the toe piece. The pattern says to make it 4 inches and I'm just making it as long as I need to to bring it up as far as it is in the picture. I have absolutely no experience with modifying patterns, so this is a shot in the dark, but it looks like it's going to work!


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

Carolyn Rose- Thank you so much for posting this super cute slipper pattern! I have never seen anything in my life like the response you got- it's definitely one for the books! 
Thanks again- Pam


----------



## maggiewakesup (May 19, 2011)

pam said:


> Maggie- the only thing I modified so far is the length of the toe piece. The pattern says to make it 4 inches and I'm just making it as long as I need to to bring it up as far as it is in the picture. I have absolutely no experience with modifying patterns, so this is a shot in the dark, but it looks like it's going to work!


ok Pam ... thanks...can't wait to see your 'cali kiwi clogs' !... 
by the way, just noticed your location .. I have a dear friend of over 40 years who lives there.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

pam said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Dakotashivers I want an adult pattern if someone comes up with it. I am not that smart. lol
> ...


Hi Pam...can't wait to see how your enlarged version turns out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, thank you for posting the pattern. It has been fun watching this thread.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I downloaded the pattern and it came up sideways, but when I printed it, it came out upsidedown. Just turned the page up-right and it is okay lol.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, and am looking forward to seeing the adult pair pic. This is so much fun watching this site and learning so much from all of you. I really feel like I am missing way too much on the days I can't log in and see what is going on.


----------



## JO JO (Jun 18, 2011)

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING HOW IT FITS AN ADULT..........
PLEASE FORWARD PATTERN TO ME IF POSSIBLE. WOULD APPRECIATE. CAN YOU BELIEVE HOW MUCH HOOLA BA LOU THIS PATTERN HAS CREATED? WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK !!!!!!!!!! GET UR DONE JO JO


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I was thinking of using a thicker yarn and larger needles also, but haven't had the time to experiment. 'Would love to hear how yours turn out.



pam said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Dakotashivers I want an adult pattern if someone comes up with it. I am not that smart. lol
> ...


----------



## LADISKNITTING (Jun 18, 2011)

I am looking for the pattern. Could you pls e-mail me 
the instractions?
Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the clogs pattern. I down loaded it yesterday.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern, will really come in handy for Christmas gifts. I wonder if you used a double strand of knitting worsted how they would come out.


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, if you get an answer would you please let me know what she says about the the 2 strands? junellen, email is : [email protected] Thank you in advance


----------



## paulrich (Apr 7, 2011)

I too would love to have the pattern.


----------



## paulrich (Apr 7, 2011)

May I also have the pattern?


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

Heh Pam, me too. I want an adult size too. My email is as follows: [email protected] thanks in advance to the genius that devises this pattern. junellen


----------



## paulrich (Apr 7, 2011)

My email is as follows: [email protected]

I am thanking you in advance for the Clog Pattern.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

K. Bauer said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern, will really come in handy for Christmas gifts. I wonder if you used a double strand of knitting worsted how they would come out.


I have almost completed a pair using double strand of 8ply
( I think worsted is 8-10ply ) and it is looking as though they will fit a child 5-6yrs. I plan to experiment with different yarns....as I have several little grandfeet ....there will be someone to use them.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

ozgal said:


> K. Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for the pattern, will really come in handy for Christmas gifts. I wonder if you used a double strand of knitting worsted how they would come out.
> ...


Thank you for the feedback, I have lots of heavy yarn I don't like to use for sweaters, but think it will work for these clogs. Not going to get to them for a little while have too much on the needles right now.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

K. Bauer said:


> ozgal said:
> 
> 
> > K. Bauer said:
> ...


You are very disciplined LOL
:lol:


----------



## junellen (Jun 18, 2011)

What is 8ply? l am in the states. What ply is the same as worsted weight here. Thanks. junellen


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Looked up GOOGLE. If you go to this link it gives a chart for the different wools in diferent countries. Hope this helps
http://www.knitting-naturally.com/yarn-comparison-chart.html


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

ozgal said:


> K. Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > ozgal said:
> ...


Well I just slipped up, so much for good intentions. I could not sleep last nite so got up at 11:30 and printed out the pattern and grabbed a needle and yarn and started them. Knitting the smallest size just to see what it looks like. Ha.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

junellen said:


> What is 8ply? l am in the states. What ply is the same as worsted weight here. Thanks. junellen


8 to 10ply ( Australia ) is roughly the same as worsted. It is also known as DK ( double knit )


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

K. Bauer said:


> ozgal said:
> 
> 
> > K. Bauer said:
> ...


Think of it as just a small diversion
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Those are so cute. Would love to have the pattern if possible.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

email adress please


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

My email is [email protected] I really appreciate this.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

hi
has anyone found the pattern for these?

if so please post where/how I can purchase it. 

thank you 
kay


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

nannee said:


> hi
> has anyone found the pattern for these?
> 
> if so please post where/how I can purchase it.
> ...


If you go to the main topics and go a few pages back it is under KIWI Clogs. I finally found it yesterday. I put it here to download also.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting the link for me!
kay



judyzazu said:


> nannee said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

Would love the pattern... so cute! [email protected]


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I will scan my copy in and send it to you in a few minutes karenknit. I think some have enlarged the pattern to make for older kids and adults but haven't found those posts yet. karenknit


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

If you go up a few posts you can down load it from here. If anyone can make them bigger, I'm sure all of us would love to know how!! They are so cute.


----------

